# Question about whimzees



## areev (Nov 10, 2013)

Have any of you tried these dental chews? I'm trying to find something other than greenies (don't use now). My little guy won't chew bully sticks or anything like them. Thanks


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been buying these. I think I like them a little better than greenies. Some of my Chis plow right through them & I just give attended & take away the pieces when they get small. The alligators are cute. LOL But I bought the sticks as I think they will last better for the $.


----------

